# RAM, What differences are there?



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

I need to know what the difference is between...

...SIMM, DIMM, CRIMM, SO-DIMM, (and any other kind I haven't heard of before.)

also...

...DRAM, SDRAM, DDR, DDR2, (and any others.)

[note: I didn't see a special board for RAM so I put it in "Other".]


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

no worries, you placed it in the right section.


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

Try this:
http://www.computermemoryupgrade.net/types-of-computer-memory-common-uses.html


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

Immortal said:


> Try this:
> http://www.computermemoryupgrade.net/types-of-computer-memory-common-uses.html


 The information they have at that site is nice but it is incomplete, sure it tell you what DIMM, SIMM, & SO-DIMM look like, but it doesn't cover a few things...

Can I tell the difference between DRAM, SDRAM, DDR, DDR2, RDRAM? (I mean do they look different?)

Something they didn't talk about was CRIMM, I saw it on some RAM at the store and I was wondering what that is too.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ram*

I have used a few different websites that say they can tell you what kind your computer uses, but they all say different kinds. I was wondering if you can tell if it is DRAM, SDRAM, DDR, DDR2, RDRAM just by looking at them.

I just need to know cause I'm studying to get my A+ Certification.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Only way I know is to crank the RAM part # into Google or if you know manufacturer, hit their web site and look it up to be sure. 

RAM is funny stuff after the PC133 days. 

I have been burnt too many times, so I buy mine directly from Crucial. No since wasting my time running back and forth to the store when I upgrade a machine!

http://www.crucial.com/

Here's a pretty good link, but it is dated:

http://www.dewassoc.com/performance/memory/how_to_ID_memory.htm

A few others that might be helpful.

http://home.cfl.rr.com/eaa/MemoryTypes.htm

http://bugclub.org/eric/memory/

JamesO


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

JamesO said:


> Only way I know is to crank the RAM part # into Google or if you know manufacturer, hit their web site and look it up to be sure.
> 
> RAM is funny stuff after the PC133 days.
> 
> ...


 thanks alot, that covers much more info.


----------



## Roy Coldrick (Feb 1, 2005)

My problem is similar.
I inherited a PC from which the previous owner had thoughtfully removed all RAM. The m/b has 3 slots of 168 pin memory but I don't know what sort.

I can see that there are a number of different types of memory using this format so how can I establish which to use. Is there a 'catch all' version which would work in all cases?

Any other advice welcome

Roy


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

That depends.
It would be most useful if you have the motherboard model name and number - then it is real simple to look up what memory it takes.


----------



## Roy Coldrick (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you Sarkast for replying.

I have looked at the m/b and the only silk screen I can see on the component side says S3AP so I googled and found it but it simply says 3x168pin DIMM - Is that enough information to order more memory for it?

Roy


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Make sure this is your motherboard.
If you can download Everest home edition and run it - it'll give you a lot of information about your system including your motherboard.

http://www.tekram.com.tw/ProductSpec.ASP?Product=S3AP-A

The problem is the company doesnt exactly explain what memory the board can use. 168pin isnt enough - as there are diffrent speeds (PC100-133 etc) and also diffrent types (double sided, double density and more) and some of these types older boards have problems with.
I even downloaded the manual and the only additional info is that it supports modules up to 256Mb.

You should be on the "safe side" if you buy PC133 modules as they can run at slower speeds BUT i suggest to get the memory from a place with a good return policy incase it does not work.
Unfortunalety even crucials very extensive list of boards to find compatible RAM doesnt include this particular one.
WIsh i could give you a more conclusive answer but it is an old board and tekram doesnt seem to be interested in offering decent support for their discontinued products.


----------



## Roy Coldrick (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks again.

That advice was invaluable

Roy


----------

